# Food Safety News - 06/25/2022 The death of another baby linked to Abbott infant formula apparently under investigation



## daveomak.fs (Jun 25, 2022)

The death of another baby linked to Abbott infant formula apparently under investigation​By News Desk on Jun 25, 2022 12:05 am
According to press reports, the Food and Drug Administration said on Wednesday it was notified of one more infant death in January potentially related to Abbott Laboratories’ baby formula and the agency has started an investigation. Abbott initiated a recall of its infant formula products and closed its Michigan plant in mid-February after reports of... Continue Reading

Man arrested in Italy after threats to adulterate food products​By News Desk on Jun 25, 2022 12:03 am
A man has been arrested in Italy for threatening to tamper with food and water products in supermarkets. Investigators said the 47-year-old man claimed he would target mineral water and food items in supermarkets by injecting them with cyanide, thallium sulphate and rat poison, if he was not paid a ransom in cryptocurrencies. Italian officials... Continue Reading

FSIS Issues Public Health Alert for Ineligible Siluriformes Products Imported from Korea​By News Desk on Jun 24, 2022 09:11 pm
FSIS Alert USDA’s Food Safety and Inspection Service (FSIS) has issued a public health alert for Siluriformes products imported by Grand BK Corporation, a Carlstadt, N.J. firm. The products were imported from Korea, a country ineligible to export Siluriformes products to the United States. A recall was not requested because the products are no longer... Continue Reading

470 illnesses and potential liver function issues reports linked to Daily Harvest product​By News Desk on Jun 24, 2022 01:34 pm
Daily Harvest has received approximately 470 reports of illness or adverse reactions to their products, specifically their “French Lentil + Leek Crumbles.” In response to consumer reports of gastrointestinal illness and potential liver function issues, Daily Harvest has recalled all French Lentil + Leek Crumbles. From April 28 to June 17, 2022, approximately 28,000 units... Continue Reading


----------

